# Fluorescent Bead Chain



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Anybody know where I can procure some fluorescent beach chain in a variety of sizes?? I saw some stuff online, but it was too small. 

I've been tying some large bead chain to my hooks and then use my jig head powder paint on them. I use a heat gun on the bead chain and not a lighter. A dip or two in the powder paint and then bake in the toaster oven for 10 minutes. The finish seems fairly durable. I've also wrapped solder as the "body" and powder painted that as well. I'll then add some krystal flash or whatever w/mono thread. I'm hoping some pomps might like them.


----------

